# 04 GTO 243 heads??



## Nick8bevill (Jan 28, 2021)

2004 Ls1 GTO, I want to install 243 heads because I’ve read it will wake up the BTR stage 3 cam I have. I am wondering what all I need to go ahead and buy to complete the install, as well as, what do I need to have done to the 243 heads prior to installing? Trying to stay as budget friendly as possible!


----------

